# Bellator 46 Pick 'em



## dudeabides

Saturday night Jun. 25th, from the Seminole Hard Rock Hotel & Casino in Hollywood, FL, Bellator FC 46 takes place at 7:45 PM EDT for the preliminary and following an hour or so later the main card. If you want to compete against everybody else that signs up, just send me a pm to keep your picks on the downlow. *All you need to send me is a list of the winners for every fight* by the time they start on Saturday night. 








​Whoever gets the most winners right will receive 500,000 credits. If there is a tie, they all get that same prize. If someone gets every fight right, the prize is doubled to an even million. 



> Genair da Silva vs. Marlon Sandro
> Ronnie Mann vs. Adam Schindler
> Pat Curran vs. Luis Palomino
> Jacob Devree vs. Nazareno Malegarie
> Dan Cramer vs. Josh Samman
> Alexandre "Popo" Bezerra vs. Sam Jones
> Jessica Aguilar vs. Carla Esparza
> David Baggett vs. Moyses Gabin
> Tony Johnson vs. Derrick Lewis










​
Picks sent by:

UFC_OWNS
hixxy
kantowrestler
mattandbenny
Bknmax
St.Paul Guy
dudeabides


----------



## UFC_OWNS

in i am


----------



## hixxy

Why not. Count me in for this one please dudeabides.


----------



## dudeabides

Ok just send picks of the winners (easier this time) by 7:30 pm Saturday to compete. (Believe that is 11:30 pm for you) If they change a fight on the card the picks can be resent.


----------



## hixxy

Picks sent in, thought id do it now else ill either forget, or wont have time later on in the week.


----------



## kantowrestler

I'm in on this one.


----------



## St.Paul Guy

I'm in.

Fun fact I found when looking up records for the guys on the undercard: Moyses Gabin once fought Jon Jones. Yep, that Jon Jones.


----------



## kantowrestler

How did Jon Jones beat him though?


----------



## hixxy

St.Paul Guy said:


> I'm in.
> 
> Fun fact I found when looking up records for the guys on the undercard: Moyses Gabin once fought Jon Jones. Yep, that Jon Jones.


Nice spot. I looked at his record the other day and i didnt even notice that.


----------



## St.Paul Guy

kantowrestler said:


> How did Jon Jones beat him though?









Destruction


I lol'd @ "aka Sexual Chocolate"


----------



## dudeabides

There was a change on the undercard, now Alexandre "Popo" Bezerra is fighting Sam Jones. If that affects picks from you guys that sent yours you can send them again. Because the goal of this is picking the winners. I'm going to play too since we have so few, going to send my picks to hixxy this time.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well if that affects my picks then you just switch it to the replacement in the match.


----------



## hixxy

Ill stick with Bezerra dudeabides. His new opponent only has one pro fight on his record..


----------



## dudeabides

The Results



Dan Cramer vs. Josh Samman
*Cramer wins!*








Picked by: *dudeabides, St.Paul Guy, Bknmax, mattandbenny, kantowrestler, & hixxy*


Alexandre "Popo" Bezerra vs. Sam Jones
*Bezerra wins!*








Picked by: *dudeabides, St.Paul Guy, Bknmax, mattandbenny, kantowrestler, hixxy, & UFC_OWNS*


Tony Johnson vs. Derrick Lewis 
*Johnson wins!*








Picked by: *dudeabides, St.Paul Guy, Bknmax, mattandbenny, kantowrestler, hixxy, & UFC_OWNS*


Jessica Aguilar vs. Carla Esparza
*Aguilar wins!*








Picked by: *dudeabides, St.Paul Guy, Bknmax, mattandbenny, kantowrestler, & hixxy*


Ronnie Mann vs. Adam Schindler
*Mann wins!*








Picked by: *dudeabides, St.Paul Guy, Bknmax, mattandbenny, kantowrestler, & hixxy*


Jacob Devree vs. Nazareno Malegarie
*Malegarie wins!*








Picked by: *dudeabides, St.Paul Guy, Bknmax, mattandbenny, kantowrestler, hixxy, & UFC_OWNS*


Genair da Silva vs. Marlon Sandro
*Sandro wins!*








Picked by: *dudeabides, St.Paul Guy, Bknmax, mattandbenny, kantowrestler, hixxy, & UFC_OWNS*


Pat Curran vs. Luis Palomino
*Curran wins!*








Picked by: *dudeabides, St.Paul Guy, Bknmax, mattandbenny, hixxy, & UFC_OWNS*​
8 out of 8: dudeabides, St.Paul Guy, Bknmax, mattandbenny, & hixxy
7 out of 8: kantowrestler
5 out of 8: UFC_OWNS

The winners tonight are that dudeabides guy, St.Paul Guy, Bknmax, mattandbenny, & hixxy with 8/8 winners right. They win 500000 credits each for that awesome picking. Not paying myself of course, but it's fun to give credits to guys who know Bellator. Four even got their prize upped to a million by picking the winning fighter in every fight. See you guys next month if you want to do it again.


----------



## hixxy

Nice, ill take 8 out of 8 :thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler

I got all but one of them. That's the closest I've gotten to perfect.


----------



## mattandbenny

Happy with all 8 right, but it was one of the easier cards to predict so i'm not going to get too carried away!


----------



## UFC_OWNS

i think we should make a bellator CPL belt for upcoming pick ems like strikeforce, i have a feeling nate the great will be in bellator soon too and joe stevenson


----------

